# USB Device Over Current Status Detected



## thethirdmike (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm reluctant to be one of those guys that joins a forum just because I have a problem, but I feel like I've run into a dead end. I haven't been able to boot up my desktop because every time I do, I get a message saying 'USB Device Over Current Status Detected!!' The computer then shuts down after 15 seconds. From what I've read on similar threads, this is not an uncommon problem on ASUS boards, but none of the solutions have worked for me.

The problem began a couple nights ago when I used my one of desktop's front panel USB ports to charge up my Syma S107 RC helicopter. However, after an hour of being plugged in, the indicator light never turned on the show the helicopter was charged. In fact, it had not even charged enough to turn on. I shut down my computer for the night and the next morning, the machine wouldn't boot up. 

Things I have tried:
*Removing all USB devices from the board
*Unplugging the front panel USB ports from the motherboard
*Checking the case for loose screws, metal chips, etc.
*Removing the mobo from the case and resting it on cardboard, then trying to boot up with only the monitor and keyboard connected
*Removing the CMOS battery to reset the motherboard
*Resetting the motherboard using the CLRTC jumper

While the above attempts have worked for other people, I haven't had similar luck. The only thing I haven't tried is manually downgrading or upgrading the BIOS version, because I'm unsure of what version to look for and how to do it. Additionally, I built this system back in November mainly as a gaming platform since I have my laptop for important things. Specs should supposedly be in my signature. It has been working fine up until now. If I could just get into BIOS, I believe there is an option where I can disable the USB ports or tell the startup to ignore errors, but I can't do anything with this machine except watch it fail at booting up for 15 seconds. What else can I try?

=Michael=

EDIT: Apparently new members don't get signatures. Here are the relevant system specs.
AMD Athlon X2 2.9GHz
8GB GSkill DDR3 RAM (4GB each)
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO Motherboard
Windows 7 Enterprise x64


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

When you had the board out of the case, did you have any usb devices connected to the board; ie keyboard, mouse, etc?

I should have added any front usb connecters either?


----------



## thethirdmike (Jun 21, 2011)

crjdriver said:


> When you had the board out of the case, did you have any usb devices connected to the board; ie keyboard, mouse, etc?
> 
> I should have added any front usb connecters either?


At the moment, it is out of the case. I've tried it with/without the keyboard and also with/without the front panel connectors. Even when I boot it up with only the monitor connected to the onboard DVI, I still get the same error.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Usually that msg comes from a short on the IO plate or the front panel usb. If the board is out of the case, clear RTC again and attempt with nothing connected. If that does not work, then connect a keyboard and again pw ON. Hold the insert key down while the system pw ON. If the above does not work, then I think you are out of luck and will have to replace the board.


----------



## thethirdmike (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, none of the above worked. I guess I'm hosed unless Asus actually calls me back.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If I had another PS laying around I'd sub that in for a second opinion but it doesn't look too hopeful.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Could not hurt to try another pw supply though I think you damaged the usb controller when you plugged in whatever it was you plugged in to charge. It most likely caused too high of a current draw; I know asus actually has an app to install that will provide more usb current for charging however that does no good now.


----------



## Dragon53535 (Jun 30, 2011)

i am partially experianced abit with computers by what happened to mine before and it sounds like your power supply is failed. and a piece of advice in the future, don't try to charge your RC heli on your computer. go out and by a USB/AC adapter then you just plug into the wall


----------

